# Day 1-5 Tests - can anyone help me make sense of the results???



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Ladies

My GP has referred me to the fertility clinic so fingers crossed an appointment will come through for early Feb time.  When I was at the nurse today I asked if I could get a copy of the full hormone profile blood results that were done on the 1st day of my last period.  My husband thinks I'm mad asking for the results as he fears a google frenzy but I'm hoping there may be folk on here that could give me some guidance.

My results read:
LH = 5.2
FSH = 7.6
Prolactin = 219
Testosterone MS = 0.4
SHBG = 58
FA Index = 0.7

Day 21 test was 55

I think from reading it that my LH and FSH look ok as and that the day 21 indicates ovulation but I have no idea what to make of the rest of it  Trying to gather us much info as possible before we go to the fertility clinic so I can aks all the relevant questions.  Also, this might be really silly but I'm worried that my DH didn't get anymore tests before we got referred to clinic just his basic sperm analysis about 10 months ago.  Do you think the GP will have referred both of us or will it just be me initially? I'm guessing it is both of us but I'm just worried about unneccesary delay if not?

Thanks so much for reading
Lily x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Lily,

I would almost certainly think you've been referred as a couple.  And don't worry that your hubby has only had a semen analysis - that's quite normal.  As for interpreting your results:

LH <7 miu/ml is considered normal so 5.2 is fine

FSH 3-20 miu/ml is considered normal so 7.6 is ok
FSH is often used as a guage of ovarian reserve and translates as follows - under 6 excellent, 6-9 good, 9-10 fair, 10-13 diminished reserve and 13+ very hard to stimulate.  LH & FSH ratio is usually close to 1:1

Prolactin <24ng/ml (sorry you'll need to find a conversion for that) and the range quoted on my tests was 25-628 miu/ml so 219 will be fine

Testerone - I'm not sure on to be honest


SHBG 18-114 nmol/l - so 58 should be fine

FA Index - again I'm not sure


There's nothing there that screams out to me - but I haven't had a number of those things tested but I hope this will put your mind at ease in the meantime - good luck for your appointment in the new year x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Forgot to include that yes 55 nmol/l definitely shows ovulation (looking for over 30).

Just double check the units of measurement as if you're using google, the USA tend to use different units to here in the UK


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Dudders - that is reassuring to hear that they all seem normal.  Yes the progesterone was nmol/L so happy with that - it had increased from January when it measured 37.6 which I think may be down to diet, minimal alcohol and acupuncture.  My husband thinks we have definitely been referred as a couple - I think this process makes you so tired of waiting that I try and find potential issues so nothing administrative holds us up but probably just driving myself nuts!!!

I see from your signature that you are starting IVF in Jan - not long to wait now. How are you feeling about it?  Wish you all the best for happy news in 2013 xxx


----------

